# Audit assistance please for Exam



## AR2728 (Oct 21, 2010)

My Ortho consistently states Motor Intact under the Neurologic exam.  Sometimes stating:

Motor intact 5/5 strenth L2-S1 bilateral lower extremities  or
Motor intact L2-S1 

Would these fall under Musculoskeletal for strength?

Also, please advise on the following Neuro and Musculoskeletal exams-whether than can be considered detailed to count towards a detailed exam for 1995:

*Neuro* Sensation intact to light touch bilateral lower ext L2-S2. Motor intact 5/5 strength L2-S1 bil lower ext. Negative babinski's bilaterally.  Ther is 1+ patella and achilles reflexes.

*Musculoskeletal* Right shoulder forward flesion 180 degrees. Ext rotation 60 degress. Internal rotation to T12. There is positive tenderness to palp of the right AC joint.  possible pain with cross arm adduction.  Hawkins. Negative Neer. Negative drop arm test.  Negative belly press test.  Negative apprehension.


----------

